# XAMPP local und virtual host



## MasterGeo (10. Mai 2005)

Moin,

ich verzweifele gerade am Apache. Ich habe fürs locale Entwickeln eine XAMPP Installtion hinter mir. Da ich an veschiedenen Projekten arbeite, möchte ich gerne mehrere virtuelle Host einrichten. Ich hatte mir vorgestellt unter folgender Domain "meinprojekt1.localhost" meine Projekte zu errechein. Praktische für jedes Projekt ein Subdomain von localhost anzulegen. Ich arbeite übrigens unter Win2k.
Ich habe die host Datei von Windows angepasst etwa so:


```
127.0.0.1       localhost
127.0.0.1       mms.localhost
127.0.0.1       imaginizer.localhost
```

Dann habe ich die http.conf angepasst:

```
NameVirtualHost *

<VirtualHost *>
    ServerName mms.localhost
    DocumentRoot E:/Projekte/MMS
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *>
    ServerName imaginizer.localhost
    DocumentRoot E:/Projekte/imaginizer
</VirtualHost>
```

Läuft aber nicht wie gewünscht. Entweder kommt bei allen die gleiche Site
oder auch mal gar nicht. Das debugen gestalltet sich sehr schwierig, ich vermute
es wird irgendwo noch gecached. Jemand Tipps oder den Fehler gefunden?

Gruß Georg


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Mai 2005)

Versuch mal folgendes:

host datei:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost
127.0.0.2      mms.localhost
127.0.0.3      imaginizer.localhost
```

httpd.conf

```
<VirtualHost 127.0.0.2>
    ServerName localhost
    DocumentRoot E:/Projekte/
</VirtualHost>
<VirtualHost 127.0.0.2>
    ServerName mms.localhost
    DocumentRoot E:/Projekte/MMS
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 127.0.0.3>
    ServerName imaginizer.localhost
    DocumentRoot E:/Projekte/imaginizer
</VirtualHost>
```

So sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.
(Wenn Du XAMPP verwendest solltest Du Dir mal das Plugin »Apanatschi« anschauen. Damit kannst Du webbasiert unterschiedliche Hosts einrichten.


----------



## MasterGeo (19. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank!  jetzt. 
Könnte mir noch einer die Einstellungen veraten, wie ich den Inhalt des Ordners angezeigt bekomme, wenn keine index.* in diesem Ordner liegen. Möglichst für jeden virtuellen Host seperat konfigurierbar.

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Mai 2005)

Diese Fragen sind alle schon einmal beantwortet worden.
Bitte verwende auch die Forensuche! So wirst Du in vielen Fällen schneller zu einer Lösung kommen, denn Du mußt nicht auf Antwort warten! 

Du kannst für verschiedene Pfade einstellen wie der Ordner bearbeitet werden soll/darf. Es folgt ein Beispiel für den Ordner _/apache/htdocs_. Lege für jeden Ordner einen solchen Codeblock an. *Was Du alles einstellen kannst, findest du in der Apache Dokumentation!*

```
<Directory "/apache/htdocs">
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews ExecCGI
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```


----------

